# Landscape license good for tree's



## lostcoastland (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey there, i am in the procces of getting my C-27 from California which is landscaping. It say's i can move dirt,build, and take care of any object outside the home. I know i could probalby drop tree's without a problem, and i have been told by a 30+year landscape contractor that was milling up some tree's in town that you can do tree work with it, including climbing. Does anyone know if this is true. I guess standard insurance cover's up to 15 feet off the ground but if you go any higher then you need different insurance. I know in NY you dont need any licenses for anything. lol. I guess it's more of an insurance issue once you have the license eh? Also at what point do you need a LTO, licensed Timber Operator license. I would like to be able to transport log's in california , allthough i know there's the whole other : logs must come from a Timber harvest plan approved by a licensed forester, and all that. trying to keep it simple, i just want to be able to bring home some of these nice redwood logs that no body wants. thanks.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ASD (Dec 25, 2008)

In CA. you need a C61-D49 tree lic. to do tree work and the work's comp for tree work


----------



## ScottRSteeleArborist (Jan 6, 2020)

Did you end up taking the D-49 contractors license exam?
I’m interested to know if it was just a test on the business law information related to contractors.

Did it include anything beyond that?




ASD said:


> In CA. you need a C61-D49 tree lic. to do tree work and the work's comp for tree work


----------



## Benny070069 (Feb 3, 2020)

It's worth mentioning that licenses aside, it's probably a good idea to do your Cert. 3 in Arboriculture before taking on larger tree jobs. Just for your own safety. Being a landscaper you would be pretty hand with a chainsaw, but I would stick to trees that you don't need to climb for now and sub contract out ones that are a bit larger. https://www.gotreequotes.com/how-to-become-a-certified-arborist/


----------

